# Home Owners Insurance and Pellet Stove



## teddy1971

I just spoke to a rep from my insurance company and she informed me that installing a pellet stove will affect my home owners insurance premium. She stated that it will go up but not by an huge amount. Probably by a $200 dollars. Can any of you gentlement tell me what you experience has been. Don't get me wrong the increase will not out way the saving that I will have but I am just curious about others experiences.


----------



## 90durham

Hi: I am with State farm here in Ontario and my agent said as long as it's a WETT certified install there's no additional charge.
had the stove installed today and enjoying my 1st burn.
Regards


----------



## BubbRubb

My insurance company didn't increase the premium.  Just asked if it was profesionally installed.  Many others report the same thing.  If the $200 seems a little unjustified, shop around for a new ins. company.


----------



## corn4myheat

I have a LMF multi-fuel furnace and my insurance rates went up $50.00 a year and that was in Jan. 06
The insurance man said  that it was because of the "Solid fuel " rating that it was listed as on the 
Underwritters label


----------



## tinkabranc

No increase here, but they did ask for a copy of the permit
and a copy of the spec sheet from the stove manual for their files.


----------



## offingmoot

i got an insert installed and they said as long as its in the existing fireplace and chimney no premium change
although i did not tell them i would have 3-5 tons of pellets sitting in the basement at the time i didnt even realize i would


----------



## pelletwood

State farm in PA rates will increase $50.00 with the agent coming out to take pictures.


----------



## MCPO

My house is insured for $335K (based on the Insurance company replacement value) I paid this years premium Aug 2008-Aug 2009 of $506.00 of which included was a surcharge of $35 for the pellet stove.


----------



## firewarrior820

http://www.allaroundthehouse.com/lib.vw.w2.htm         go here please!


----------



## terryjd98

I am with Wawanesa insurance in Ontario and they said my rates would go up $200.00 a year when I get the pellet stove in.  Won't know for sure untill I have it installed and call them back again. I might need to look around for insurance,  already pay $1,000.00 a year on a house the insurance put at $225,000 replacement value.


----------



## kt1i

My insurance Safety Ins. (Boston) said no extra charge. They just want a copy of the signed building permit showing that it passed inspection. If a company was going to charge me an extra $200, I would be shopping for a new one.


----------



## richkorn

My agent said NO increase, just save the permit and building inspectors sign-off. But, I already have a fireplace -- My pellet stove  (Lopi Leyden) will vent up the existing prefab flue.


----------



## itworks

When I switched to Fireman's Insurance Co. in 2005, they originally provided me with an online form that included "do you have a wood, pellet, or coal stove?" I indicated I have a pellet stove installed in my home. They sent an inspector who told me "that's a great stove, wish I had one, and it's installed properly." I pay an additional $ 60 annually, not complaining, but I think it's ridiculous. I strongly suggest that you provide your insurance Co. with accurate honest answers to their questions. In the case of a major claim they will investigate everything and try to find a reason not to make a payment.


----------



## imacman

itworks said:
			
		

> I strongly suggest that you provide your insurance Co. with accurate honest answers to their questions. In the case of a major claim they will investigate everything and try to find a reason not to make a payment.



Exactly...that's what they do...find any reason to not pay claims, or tie it up in court so long people finally can't afford to do it any longer and they cave for MUCH less than they should get, whether it's car, house, or whatever kind of insurance.  

I'll make VERY sure that my ins. company knows exactly what I'm installing.  I already have the "building permit" from the town, copies of install instructions, UL #, and after the inspector signs off on it, copies of all that is going to the insurance company whether they like it or not.

Hopefully, since I already had a wood stove (that the insurance company knew about and covered in my policy), my rates shouldn't change, or maybe go down...


----------



## bostonbaked

Checked with my agent, he says the company I'm with won't charge extra, but some others he sells for do. So check around for best deal I guess.


----------



## kbjelka

Called my agent and he said they do not care about pellet stoves and require no permit or inspection.  He said they do care about wood stoves but no increase on the pellet stove.  Our company is Middlesex Mutual Insurance.


----------



## imacman

Groundhog said:
			
		

> Called my agent and he said they do not care about pellet stoves and require no permit or inspection.  He said they do care about wood stoves but no increase on the pellet stove.  Our company is Middlesex Mutual Insurance.



Nice to hear.....hopefully they have good rates too.


----------



## Jakethepup

I have yet to have the insert installed however, the insurance agent told me this. Since I already have a fireplace and only adding the insert into the fireplace opening there would be no increase. However if it is a new install meaning having to installed a new venting system via a new flue or venting thru the wall it would increase the amount from about 50.00 dallars to 200 dollars a year. One other thing he did say if I replacing the furance with a pellet or corn or other bio fuel, it would also increase, but not for the reasons you might think. Not so much from the risk from a fire but was from a neglected user problem, which includes freezing pipes and thing like that, not keeping the furance running correctly that would make other problems happen in your home. I really never thought about it but you never know when you might have to leave home for a few days in the middle of winter and if the furance was not feed fuel, no heat so you would have freezing pipes and other problems that could happen. 

But getting back to your question no increase in my insurance.


----------



## chrisasst

oh my, I didn't even think about my insurance.  I have had my stove a year now, should I call my insurance now and tell them I just got it installed or what should I do....crap


----------

